# Printserver ins W-Lan bringen



## ebs-smf (21. Januar 2007)

Servus, 

ich besitze einen Drucker Samsung ML2010, einen Printserver D-Link DP-G310, als Betriebssystem ein aufgebohrtes XP, einen W-Lan Router Sinus 1054. Als Sicherheit habe ich einen Schlüssel und nen Mac-Adressenfilter. 

Die IP-Adressen lasse ich im Netzwerk automatisch zuweisen. 

Nun möchte ich den Drucker und den Printserver installieren und scheitere leider dabei, den Printserver ans W-Lan zu bringen, weil das Teil fordert, daß ich die IP statisch einstelle (also im gleichen Netzwerkbereich bin. Ich kann ich auch dem Printserver die Adresse automatisch zuweisen lassen? Wer kennt sich damit aus und kann mir möglichst detailliert helfen? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (21. Januar 2007)

Theorethisch kannst du dem Printserver auch eine statische IP zuweisen. Die meisten Router  vergeben IP's erst ab .20 aufwärts. Ich habe auf meinem Rechner zwecks Portweiterleitung die Statische Adresse .14 zugewiesen und hatte damit noch nie Probleme. 

Einen Versuch ist es jedenfalls mal wert.


----------



## ebs-smf (21. Januar 2007)

Das geht ja auch. Aber mein ganzes restliches Netzwerk sucht sich die IP selbstständig raus. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu doof. Wie mache ich das?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (21. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube du siehst die sache von der falschen Seite. Die PC's suchen sich die IP nicht, sie wird vom Router vergeben. Die meisten Router vergeben IP's erst ab .20 aufwärts. Deswegen kannst du problemlos deinem Printserver eine .14 IP geben, ohne dass es zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## ebs-smf (21. Januar 2007)

angenommen, ich gebe dem als statische ip ne 14. wie geht es dann weiter? was muß ich tun, um den drucker dann zum laufen zu bringen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (21. Januar 2007)

Du musst den Drucker an den Printserver anschliessen (logischerweise) und anschliessend den Drucker als normalen Netzwerkdrucker installieren.


----------



## ebs-smf (21. Januar 2007)

Ok, ich hab mich jetzt mal an die Anleitung gehalten und es gemacht wie folgt:

drucker, printserver und router verbunden (router + printserver per kabel), dann die ip vom laptop (von dem aus ich den printserver konfigurieren muß) auf ne statische ip (.50) gestellt und damit erfolgreich auf die printserver-ip zugegriffen. dort habe ich die macadresse ausgelesen, eine statische ip (.14) zugewiesen und den netzwerkschlüssel eingegeben. danach am laptop den drucker installiert (auch gefunden und erfolgreich eine testseite gedruckt). Dann aber wieder den laptop so umgestellt, daß er automatisch die ip bezieht (da er anders nicht ins internet kommt). dann auf die ip des routers zugegriffen und dort die mac-adresse eingepflegt.

aber nun kann ich wieder nicht drucken und am printserver leuchtet zwar die anzeige Lan, aber w-lan ist nach wie vor dunkel...

bin etwas ratlos.

Viele grüße


----------

